# 07/29 Raw Thread: A SOPHISTICATED SHOW



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Imagine the Samoan Power Trip dominating WWE :banderas




jk.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Everyone ready for a Sophisticated Product?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

ZZZZZZZZ.......ZZZZZZZZZZZ.......ZZZZZZZ


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler should be a fun match :nice


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Dolph Ziggler >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Seth Rollins


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Soyboy Rollins to the rescue :rollins


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

A _"Samoan Summit" _
**Members Joe/Roman from 2018**

#SaveMeAEW


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

If I wasn't on my phone, I'd smarten up the OP :cozy


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

It feels like Joe and Roman are going to form as a team. Not bad if that's their plan.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

If Joe and Roman don't become the next Power Trip or if they don't align with the Usos to become the next Samoan Evolution then fuck WWE. 

If they want to do Roman vs The Rock at Mania then this is how you plant the seeds for it.

Roman doesn't have a match at SSlam yet though, so knowing WWE, they will just have it break down in a brawl and book Joe/Reigns again in a stipulation match.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

There was rumours of Joe & Elias challenging New Day for Smackdown tag titles but Joe teaming with Reigns could work well, if they keep them as enemies. Gives both a story and a title Joe can win and one for Roman that won't automatically shot him to main event.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why is Roman Reigns beating Samoa Joe the conclusion of a feud? Go check this website out and see the last time Samoa Joe was on the left hand, winning column, without DQ next to it. It was June 2017. 
http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/roman-reigns-6728.html?res=250
In the mean time, Roman Reigns beat Samoa Joe something like 10 times from his last lost to Joe. Roman Reigns has something like 20 wins over Samoa Joe and less than 10 losses. Its not like this was a ferocious, back and forth feud or anything. He's beaten Joe in his last 2 singles matches, the last win was clean as can be and in about 3 minutes. 

As for the Samoan Summit thing, I don't have anything against Samoans as people or professional wrestlers, I really don't, but I don't really care that a wrestler is Samoan, either. It neither makes me like or dislike a wrestler one bit more if he or she is Samoan. There are some wrestlers I like that are Samoan in WWE (Reigns, Usos, Samoa Joe) and other promotions, as well (Jacob Fatu The Samoan Werewolf! :mark: ), there are some wrestlers that are the absolutes pits and the drizzling shits that are Samoan (Nia Jax, Tamina). But does any appreciably large quantity of people really care that these wrestlers are Samoans, or about the proud Samoan lineage or anything like that? How many people even give a damn?

When the Best In The World Shane McMahon went on his Samoan History X rant about how he hated "Sika" or whatever, did anybody get all that? Why anybody would like or dislike Samoans any bit more or less because they are Samoans?

I really think its revisionist history that the typical WWE viewer has ever cared and does care now if a professional wrestler is Samoan. I don't get it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Definitely looking forward to Becky/Alexa and Seth/Dolph, The Samoan Summit feels like a waste of time, Roman beat Joe last week something good better come out of it.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Sounds like a boring show. Why is Seth fighting a noob like Dolph? We all know Dolph is gonna lose like he always does. Should be a decent match, in any case.

The rest does nothing for me. Hope we see some Corbin, though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Reigns and Joe coming together for this segment intrigues me if they go the way I want them to.

The way the preview reads, they're going to try to "squash their beef" and "bury the hatchet". Now I'm sure this will just lead to fisticuffs. But Roman has beaten Joe like a drum for 2 years now. And I don't give one fuck for them fighting again at Summerslam.

I like new things. So to me, especially if the Usos should take a step back after Jimmy's DUI, fuck it, have Roman and Joe team up. Have them challenge The Revival at Summerslam.

Joe is not going to be pushed as a singles star. Roman has nothing better to do at the moment. You put them together and that could be a bad ass duo.


----------



## AlexaBlissFan04 (Jul 28, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Alexa/Becky should be the match at summerslam not boring Nattie that noone cares about.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

There's no point even getting excited for TV matches anymore, no matter the quality of the workers. 

The "no wrestling during commercials" shit means you'd be lucky to get an above average match since 10 mins is like the maximum it can go.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

That preview..

I'm assuming that Nattie will interrupt the Becky and Alexa match so that a Summer Slam caliber match doesn't have a clean finish on a RAW. Knowing how they do things, it could easily change to a tag team match on RAW of Alexa and Nikki vs. Nattie and Becky (SS opponents as tag team partners, how will they work together??).

Roman beat Joe clean last week. This "summit" better have them joining forces or something for Samoa Joe's sake. Otherwise there is no reason for the feud to continue.

Their reasoning for doing Rollins vs. Ziggler is so silly. "Rollins wants to get revenge for HBK because he was with DX for one night!".. Ugh. They continue to make Rollins look like a chump. Also, don't want to see Ziggler on RAW.

Give me Lacey Evans please.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Southerner said:


> Give me Lacey Evans please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Southerner said:


> That preview..
> 
> I'm assuming that Nattie will interrupt the Becky and Alexa match so that a Summer Slam caliber match doesn't have a clean finish on a RAW. Knowing how they do things, it could easily change to a tag team match on RAW of Alexa and Nikki vs. Nattie and Becky (SS opponents as tag team partners, how will they work together??).
> 
> ...


"For Joes sake" :eyeroll

As if being in a lower midcard tag team as Romans lackey is going to help him. Joe is completely fucked, there's nothing that can be done to help him. It's over. He has no "sake" left.

They're going to feud and Roman is going to beat him again. That's it. And honestly, I don't see that as any worse than if they did something meaningless like win the fucking tag titles.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I couldn't care less about that preview if I tried. I'll just catch Lacey and Corbin's highlights on YT. Not expecting them to be used in a meaningful way until at least after SS.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Lacey Evans has been off my television for to long. This needs to be fixed this week.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> Why is Roman Reigns beating Samoa Joe the conclusion of a feud? Go check this website out and see the last time Samoa Joe was on the left hand, winning column, without DQ next to it. It was June 2017.
> http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/roman-reigns-6728.html?res=250
> In the mean time, Roman Reigns beat Samoa Joe something like 10 times from his last lost to Joe. Roman Reigns has something like 20 wins over Samoa Joe and less than 10 losses. Its not like this was a ferocious, back and forth feud or anything. He's beaten Joe in his last 2 singles matches, the last win was clean as can be and in about 3 minutes.
> 
> ...


Oh My God you’re such a mark.

Looking at win/loss statistics from 2 years ago like it’s a real sport...

AEW will try to encourage your style of fandom, so I’ll be very interested to see if it takes off.

Maybe it will.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Southerner said:
> 
> 
> > That preview..
> ...


If... and that’s an unlikely if... Roman and Joe team up under the storyline of a kind of Samoan respect, then both characters will benefit.

Roman has what Joe doesn’t 
Joe has what Roman doesn’t 

One is good
One is evil

Both cut from the same cloth

This could be Roman’s best feud since Strowman, and there’s potential for Joe to get over with Vince in the process... but that’s IF they band together.

Unfortunately, we all know they’re going to cut and paste what they did last week, then have another pointless match at SS, which gets nobody over... but there’s certainly potential if they did this right.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


> Lacey Evans has been off my television for to long. This needs to be fixed this week.


Now there's some sophistication right there


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



IronMan8 said:


> Oh My God you’re such a mark.
> 
> Looking at win/loss statistics from 2 years ago like it’s a real sport...
> 
> ...


If WWE treated wins and losses like they mattered a little more, the entire roster wouldn't feel like jobbers and they wouldn't be doing their lowest viewership ever with multiple bottom feeder champions in BOGO, papered tickets and tarp festival shows where 2500 to 4000 people are paying customers, lol. But you keep getting invested in Samoa Job. I'm happy that you can care about these 50/50 at best dorks that lose 60 matches a year as "champions." They buried that guy's aura by having him lose everything for years. You're in denial!

The biggest way to be a mark is to think you aren't a mark, by the way. Duh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



IronMan8 said:


> If... and that’s an unlikely if... Roman and Joe team up under the storyline of a kind of Samoan respect, then both characters will benefit.


Explain to me how Joe teaming with Roman is going to win him the world title. I'll wait. I've got to hear this.

It doesn't help Roman either. What good does Roman get out of teaming with a lower midcarder? :lol Not that his benefit should be anyones concern, but, no. Roman should want to avoid Joe like the plague. All it does is takes attention away from Roman and makes him look irrelevant by associating with losers.



> Both cut from the same cloth


Not even remotely.



> This could be Roman’s best feud since Strowman, and there’s potential for Joe to get over with Vince in the process... but that’s IF they band together.


Joe can't get over with Vince. Vince made up his mind and that's that. He's had consistently excellent work since his call up nearly 3 years ago and there has not been one ounce of respect shown to him whatsoever. 

Vince doesn't change his mind.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Corbin, Strowman and Lashley all need something to do for Summerslam here.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

whoa, a megamatch between Alexa❤ and becky! :mark :mark 

lexi's gonna steal the show as always❤


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I'm actually all in on a Joe/Reigns team. Everything else sounds like ass.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>










. This match gotta go. unkout


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Yawn Fuck You Vince.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> I'm actually all in on a Joe/Reigns team. Everything else sounds like ass.


so I guess Vince finally gave up on Roman being the top guy only to choose a way worse option.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:




























Such a Sophisticated Looking Raw :bosque


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


week 51 of not watching RAW, still no regrets.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



A-C-P said:


> Such a Sophisticated Looking Raw :bosque


You & everybody in the chatbox are hilarious af.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Jersey said:


> You & everybody in the chatbox are hilarious af.


Say Hi sometime :grapes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



A-C-P said:


> Say Hi sometime :grapes


Will do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



PresidentGasman said:


> so I guess Vince finally gave up on Roman being the top guy only to choose a way worse option.


They're NOT teaming. 

Seriously. The amount of people falling for this is ridiculous. They're having another match at SummerSlam.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're NOT teaming.
> 
> Seriously. The amount of people falling for this is ridiculous. They're having another match at SummerSlam.


The best Samoan Joe taking another L :mj2


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Undertaker yes or no?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Holy shit, this Raw is more dire than normal. I'd rather have unprotected sex with Sunny and Missy Hyatt, than EVER watch Zigglypuff/:Cocky again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



A-C-P said:


> The best Samoan Joe taking another L :mj2


I honestly don't care if he loses to Roman, or beats him. He's never winning the world title no matter what happens, so anything they do with him has no value. Lose another thousand matches, beat Brock clean, whatever, it's all the same. They could literally have him beat The Rock in the WrestleMania main event and I'm so over it I wouldn't care, because I know they still wouldn't give him the belt. Nothing's ever going to be different no matter what they do with him. Just release him and let him go to the minor leagues so I can stop following his career.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I honestly don't care if he loses to Roman, or beats him.


Yes you do.



> He's never winning the world title no matter what happens, so anything they do with him has no value.


I think he'll get a reign. He's been NXT Champion anyway, you could argue that means more than that red pile of shit that's only 4 years old.



> Lose another thousand matches, beat Brock clean, whatever, it's all the same. They could literally have him beat The Rock in the WrestleMania main event and I'm so over it I wouldn't care, because I know they still wouldn't give him the belt.


Beating Brock clean and Rock in the main event of Mania mean far more than beating career midcarder Kofi Kingston for a fake belt. I'm sure Joe himself would agree.



> Nothing's ever going to be different no matter what they do with him. Just release him and let him go to the minor leagues so I can stop following his career


.
You wouldn't follow AEW if they had Joe, Moxley, Jericho & MJF? What if they added Barrett and Sandow? Cody is friends with them. That would be 6 guys you love in one company.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Two boring geeks wrestling? Guess I’ll pass


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Beating Brock clean and Rock in the main event of Mania mean far more than beating career midcarder Kofi Kingston for a* fake belt*. I'm sure Joe himself would agree.
> .



yeah the wwe title is kind of a joke because it's on the B show. they never take it seriously.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Yes you do.


No, I honestly don't, because it makes NO difference to his career. If Joe beats Roman clean, is he going to win the title? Of course not. It's just a random win. 

After Joe lost his 80'th straight title match to Kofi, I just threw up my hands and gave up. They will NEVER put the title on him. I'm honestly at the point where I think if everybody in the company got injured and the only two names who could be champion were Joe and Michael Cole, Vince would either put the belt on Cole or abolish the titles. And no, that's not sarcasm, or trying to make light of the situation, that's actually what I think he'd do to keep fucking me over.



> I think he'll get a reign.


You don't know Vince very well then. 

Vince doesn't like Joe. What the hell is gonna change his mind all of a sudden? He ALWAYS fails.

He's a 41 year old fat tub of shit from TNA with great mic skills and a ton of charisma. That's everything Vince is against. Nothing is going to get him the belt. Not an injury, not him suddenly becoming the most over guy in the company, nothing. There's NO hope.



> He's been NXT Champion anyway, you could argue that means more than that red pile of shit that's only 4 years old.


fpalm

Ummm...no, you can't. How is being the champion of a developmental league that's watched by 500 people and tapes its episodes (which is a sign of how low their status is in and of itself) on a fucking college campus more prestigious than the most prominent world title in the business? Because your opinion is that it's booked better? Is that it? Who cares how it's booked? That doesn't determine value. Because the Universal title is RED? Give me a break. If that's the argument, I could argue how stupid the NXT title looked. It was literally a belt of big, tacky letters that said NXT. And the NXT title isn't much older than the Universal title, and by that dumb argument, are you telling me the IC and US titles are worth more than the Universal title? 

NXT is an indy. It has the same value as the AEW title, the ROH, the IWGP title, etc. Which is none. It doesn't have value. It has no status. It has NO prestige. 



> Beating Brock clean and Rock in the main event of Mania mean far more than beating career midcarder Kofi Kingston for a fake belt. I'm sure Joe himself would agree.


If the argument is "fake belt", then I'll counter point with "fake wins".

Winning the title is everything. There is no success without it. Main eventing WM means nothing. Bam Bam Bigelow and a football player main evented WrestleMania. Sid main evented WrestleMania. Hell, MIZ main evented WrestleMania. Who cares? Getting a win over a big star means nothing, a win without the title is just a win. It's completely disposable. 

I don't give a shit who agrees. You, Joe, even Vince himself. *I* say only the title matters and nothing else and my opinion is the one I care about satisfying. That's final.



> You wouldn't follow AEW if they had Joe, Moxley, Jericho & MJF? What if they added Barrett and Sandow? Cody is friends with them. That would be 6 guys you love in one company.


Not a chance. 

I don't follow any company where you can't be successful in it. The way I view wrestling is based on accomplishments. AEW has no accomplishments for them to achieve, so I don't care. I've never followed anyone to another promotion, and never will, EXCEPT if Asuka joins AEW. That's the only exception I'll ever make, because I enjoy her that much. Nobody else has my attention to that degree.

The only way I'm following AEW is if they become the #1 promotion, which they can't.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Donnie said:


> Holy shit, this Raw is more dire than normal. I'd rather have unprotected sex with Sunny and Missy Hyatt, than EVER watch Zigglypuff/:Cocky again.


I see that you'd rather take suicide instead of a fun wrestling match :lelfold


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Holy shit, this Raw is more dire than normal. I'd rather have unprotected sex with Sunny and Missy Hyatt,


Well that brings a whole other meaning to doing it RAW. 


WWE, surprise me with something of quality tonight, please!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Dolph shouldn't lose after that great segment with Shawn and Miz, but Seth is the #1 contender to the Universal Championship, so he'll probably win. I expect a dirty finish and I hope it won't be a squash, because competitive matches between these two deliver.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Sneaky feeling Goldberg destroys Dolph tonight and we don't get this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sadly the road to whatever PPVs as of late have been horrible. Come on WWE shake it up. Make things good


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Raw preview, pics are back?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Raw preview, pics are back?


I dunno but that coffee shop got some good deals.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Rollins vs Ziggler?

Who the fuck wants to see that?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



raymond1985 said:


> Rollins vs Ziggler?
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see that?


The man with 100k likes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Another match has been announced. A gauntlet match set up to determine a #1 contender for the US title


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Another match has been announced. A gauntlet match set up to determine a #1 contender for the US title


#anyonebutdickochet

Cesaro and AJ would be fun as hell. Honestly, I'd take any of the three not named Rey/Ricochet.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Can't wait to see Ricochet pinning Sami fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The preview looks actually decent, with the exception of the Men stuff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*






mosh pit mixed tag crap :chlol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

RAW tonight will be happening about 1 hour and 50 minutes from where I live (probably the closest that a wrestling event will ever be from here). If RAW was a whole lot better than it is right now then maybe I would consider going.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

If they are gonna have drake's wife be this involved in the show. they might as well sign her.

Judging From the MYC she was pretty decent in the ring. and she obviously is Beautiful. just do it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



sara sad said:


> If they are gonna have drake's wife be this involved in the show. they might as well sign her.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging From the MYC she was pretty decent in the ring. and she obviously is Beautiful. just do it.




She’s been signed lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> She’s been signed lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I heard she is working and getting payed per show like any unsigned enhancement talent.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



sara sad said:


> Really? I heard she is working and getting payed per show like any unsigned enhancement talent.




I read a few weeks ago she got signed I’ll see if I can find the source again when I get home. Leaving work now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Lacey's got a gun...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Another match has been announced. A gauntlet match set up to determine a #1 contender for the US title


Andrade looking like thin Rusev here


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Another match has been announced. A gauntlet match set up to determine a #1 contender for the US title


Shit, that looks awesome.

Literally not one bad matchup out of that 5. Open the show with this and give them time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Another match has been announced. A gauntlet match set up to determine a #1 contender for the US title



Cesaro, Zayn, Andrade all people who should be in the main event scene not fighting for a mid card title.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

They could've done Rey vs. Ricochet since it's obvious that Sami, Andrade or Cesaro won't win the match.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


> Cesaro, Zayn, Andrade all people who should be in the main event scene not fighting for a mid card title.


This ain't ROH bro. Charisma please.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Emmanuelle said:


> They could've done Rey vs. Ricochet since it's obvious that Sami, Andrade or Cesaro won't win the match.




I dunno. They’ve been handling Cesaro kind of strange the past few months. I know he’s lost a majority of the matches, but if he loses this he’s gonna start looking a lot like Rusev. Put in big matches and always losing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I can't wait to see Alexa / Becky


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> They could've done Rey vs. Ricochet since it's obvious that Sami, Andrade or Cesaro won't win the match.


I don’t even think Rey has a chance to win. Though that would be a Hell of a fun match between he and AJ. I’m fairly certain Ricochet will get the W.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 7/29/2019: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



virus21 said:


> Everyone ready for a Sophisticated Product?


They are opening the show with an intergender tag match for the 24/7 title and calling it the Mixed Up Mosh Pit. 

I've got some fine scotch and a pipe filled with superior tobacco to savor while I luxuriate in this sumptuous and elevated performance art.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

They're really gonna do a 40 minute match where Ricochet just wins anyway arent they.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The following have been announced as of 5PM ET:

Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler
Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss
Gauntlet Match to determine next US Championship challenger
RAW Tag Championship: The Revival vs. The Usos vs. The OC
24/7 Title Mosh Pit Mixed Tag Team match: R-Truth and Carmella will face Drake Maverick and Renee Michelle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RainmakerV2 said:


> They're really gonna do a 40 minute match where Ricochet just wins anyway arent they.


For sure, watch Flipochet come out first and last 40 minutes flipping all over the place and get the win.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> 24/7 Title Mosh Pit Mixed Tag Team match: R-Truth and Carmella will face Drake Maverick and Renee Michelle


What the actual fuck... Hopefully it gets interrupted like immediately by a bunch of people trying to win the title.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> The following have been announced as of 5PM ET:
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
> ...


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Sounds like some must-see television :vince


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


> What the actual fuck... Hopefully it gets interrupted like immediately by a bunch of people trying to win the title.


24/7 rules have been suspended during every in-ring match for the 24/7 title so far.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This Revival vs. Usos shit is as boring and as long as that Riott Squad vs. Boss 'n' Hug Connection neverending feud... :chlol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> 24/7 rules have been suspended during every in-ring match for the 24/7 title so far.


Oh yeah you are right, totally forgot about that....ffs


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Anyway, if you arent following Lacey on IG, do so and watch her videos from her latest autograph signing, holy shit GOAT lmao.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> The following have been announced as of 5PM ET:
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
> ...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Just watch Ricochet become #1 contender to the US title. I'm hoping they just toss Cesaro in it and we can get an AJ vs Cesaro match on ppv.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Anyway, if you arent following Lacey on IG, do so and watch her videos from her latest autograph signing, holy shit GOAT lmao.


I watched that a few minutes ago. Here's a link for the lazy



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155977850417119232
She told a guy his wife is a trap :brock4

Sounds like she's been reading rants @Beatles123 ;


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


> Lacey Evans has been off my television for to long. This needs to be fixed this week.


Camera work is on point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I've been watching the G1 Climax over the past week and it's been so good I'm struggling to get excited for Raw lol. Which is annoying cos I always love seeing Roman, Seth & Drew.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Be nice if Lacey could at least get back on TV. Once Natalya is on my screen tonight I’ll be flipping over to Shark Week. Ricochet winning and I may just keep the sharks on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Only here for the Peyton and Lacey pics.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Be nice if Lacey could at least get back on TV. Once Natalya is on my screen tonight I’ll be flipping over to Shark Week. Ricochet winning and I may just keep the sharks on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll probably have her come out and attack Carmella during the 24/7 match :fuckthis

Sharks > Raw


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I watched that a few minutes ago. Here's a link for the lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im alive, how are you? OUT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

They got about an hour and half today to hold my interest.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Emmanuelle said:


>


Anyone think there's something going on between them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This is sophistication folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Alright only in for Reigns and The Bex.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> The following have been announced as of 5PM ET:
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
> ...


And the following is confirmed as of 8PM ET:

Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler
Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss
Gauntlet Match to determine next US Championship challenger
RAW Tag Championship: The Revival vs. The Usos vs. The OC
24/7 Title Mosh Pit Mixed Tag Team match: R-Truth and Carmella will face Drake Maverick and Renee Michelle
RAW thread flooded with pictures of the lovely women of WWE


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

"Redefining greatness" is right.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

That opening was hilarious.

And damn Renee.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

So the 24/7 Title is the top title on RAW now? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Bobby Roode having to be an outside jobber stooge for a Spud match in 2019.

:heston


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Starting with a title match different lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LMAO Heath Slater getting into Truth's song :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Renee wens3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

R-Truth always gold


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Drake Maverick makes Finn Balor look like an absolute giant.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

EC3 looks like he wants to kill himself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Trophies said:


> So the 24/7 Title is the top title on RAW now? :lol


I mean, the Universal title is never there so I guess, yeah

The sophistication is off the charts :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A 24 7 match finally

:cole


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

So I just turned it on, why is the entire roster surrounding the ring?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Can't stand Carmella.


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Just when you think the show can't get any worse, Carmella raps.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

F this. I’m going to go watch WALTER destroy Trent again.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

If WWE doesn't want to use her...then pics it shall be


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Trophies said:
> 
> 
> > So the 24/7 Title is the top title on RAW now? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I said this for weeks that the title is not only defended more but focused more than the other championships LOL

By default 24-7 title > all other titles

:shane


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Is there real rules in this match? Can they go grab a chair right away? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> EC3 looks like he wants to kill himself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EC3 and Roode are after thoughts while Spud is in a title match.


And people saying TNA is dumb?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If WWE doesn't want to use her...then pics it shall be


Did Lacey or Corbin show up last Monday because if they did I don't even remember


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maverick's wife is a wrestler? She looks like she can barely move with that butt xD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Does Renee ever not state the obvious?


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

They might as well give Truth the title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


> So I just turned it on, why is the entire roster surrounding the ring?


Because first row isn't close enough when Truth is in the ring.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Also Renee Michelle>>>>>>lipless flat Renee Young


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> Did Lacey or Corbin show up last Monday because if they did I don't even remember


Nope.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

R-Truth is a treasure


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Get out of there Truth!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Pretty underwhelming finish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

A mosh pit of jobbers


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Oh god is Maria going to end up with this thing....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Mike Kanellis :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria def taking that belt from Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

UGH this loser has the title


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LOL Mike's attempt at impressing Maria I guess :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

So Maria is a winning that belt before the nights over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Cuck is champion, and it's not Seth this time. :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The cuck did it :kobelol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Kanellis :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

*"NOOOO WAAAAY!!!!"*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Mike Kanellis paying off. See that's fun lower card stuff. Now they just need to phase out the chasing train. 

Yooo what lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Did Maria really just say that :lol :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha holy shit RAW made me laugh out loud thank you Maria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Kick him in his vagina...alrighty then :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

lmao oh shit


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Well, I lasted 10 minutes, that's me, have a good night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LMAO I genuinely loled at Maria just then :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Idc what anyone says Maria constantly humiliating Mike is fucking hilarious


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Omg wtf


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Am I the only one who thinks vagina sounds harsher lol

TF is a Samoan Summit lol


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cuck Mike Kannelis is a better character than Seth Rollins prove me wrong


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Samoan Summit? What does that even mean?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The hell is a Samoan Summit?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria is the star of every segment she's in. True alpha.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

*Those two got a 5 years guaranteed contracts, huh*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria just became the most over person on the roster.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I mean, 
:ha


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

so edgy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Even after winning the title Mike gets :buried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

What the shit is a Samoan Summit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Mike has a Mangina! Mike has a Mangina!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LMAOOOOOO felt like a good ol attitude/ruthless aggression era segment right there good times lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Did Lacey or Corbin show up last Monday because if they did I don't even remember
> ...


Wowwwww. That's sad


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Shit I even think the crowd got even more hype from that segment lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Oh shit, Cesaro or Andrade to win PLEASE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


> Idc what anyone says Maria constantly humiliating Mike is fucking hilarious




It’s one of the few things I enjoy on the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

That was ridiculous....one midget match, now another one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

PG show by the way :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Maria is the star of every segment she's in. True alpha.


The real Man. She doesn't need it written on a t-shirt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Flipochet comes out second and ends up winning after flipping for 40 minutes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Not quite the clusterfuck I would have gone for, but hopefully the clusterfuck continues throughout the night.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Kanellis' theme song is a rockin ballad :trips9


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Lacey Evans back on Main Event, where she belongs :lmao


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This has to be punishment for her pregnancy right?

Anyways, lol @ Rollins and Mike getting emasculated this past month.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> Wowwwww. That's sad




They’ve both been MIA since ER it was a burial and now I guess Vince hates them because he blames Corbin for Seth being a shit champ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Two matches in a row? What's going on here? (lol I know that last match wasn't much of one, but still :lol)


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

idm mike kanellis


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



The3 said:


> *Those two got a 5 years guaranteed contracts, huh*


And there getting more TV time, Mike is now a champion and he's most likely going after the Cruiser weight belt soon, man got a good deal I say


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I'm actually really enjoying the Kanellis segments!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Mike and Maria are one of the worst things about Raw, really wish they would have just left them leave. Assume Ricochet is winning this.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AOP needs to come out as a team and squash these midgets


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Charisma vacuum match? Shark week time.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Interesting choice for a show opener, but it got several pops from audience, and now this gauntlet can't go wrong, great participants. 

I'm assuming this means Brock is showing up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why does Rey keep gluing mops to his mask?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raye said:


> This has to be punishment for her pregnancy right?
> 
> Anyways, lol @ Rollins and Mike getting emasculated this past month.


Good conspiracy

:vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cesaro and Rey :banderas


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



kariverson said:


> I'm actually really enjoying the Kanellis segments!


I think it's because there actually doing something different with two different characters and NOT dropping the story after 2 weeks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Fuck there goes Cesaros chances. Well, let’s go Sami or Andrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

God I may not make it an hour tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

WWE really doesn't care about the brand split anymore, cos isn't Andrade on Smackdown? I don't even know anymore :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I the only one and I probably am who cannot get into the Revival


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



SavoySuit said:


> so edgy.


yet so sophisticated.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Damn Uso's becoming tag champs tonight too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

What's the betting odds on Usos winning the tag titles lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> Am I the only one and I probably am who cannot get into the Revival


No, I agree. I've never seen the hype of them, I find them boring.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Techniques like that reminds me why I love Cesaro


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Hopefully Cesaro or Andrade wins I have a feeling its gonna be Ricochet tho...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mox Girl said:


> No, I agree. I've never seen the hype of them, I find them boring.


I like Scott Dawson for sure, but I'm not feeling Dash Wilder


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AJ really dressed for a BBQ outchea


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AJ looks like such a geek with that shirt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Thank god the no maches during ads is over


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I never hated a announcer like I hate Renee


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Ricco is going to win this gauntlet. Not going to waste my time watching.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow they actually went to a commercial and did not do two or three Falls or any type of stoppage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



wkc_23 said:


> What the shit is a Samoan Summit


Right lol. They're just adding words to shit now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



birthday_massacre said:


> Thank god the no maches during ads is over


Yeah it was truly one of the dumbest decision they have made.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This shit sucks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



birthday_massacre said:


> Thank god the no maches during ads is over


They finally realized how fucking stupid it was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> AJ really dressed for a BBQ outchea


Yep. He's ready to go hang out with HBK at his Ranch LOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Wrestling during a commercial break? What 4th circle of hell have we entered. And hell, a Gauntlet match would have given them the perfect excuse to do it.

Also, I could watch Rey and Cesaro work off each other all night long.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cesaro has never won the IC or WWE title. That is really dumb when I think about it.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Raw doesn't start with a long promo, with the same main event guys. A mixed tag for the 24/7 Title and now a gauntlet match which should kick so much ass. I like this start to Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> This shit sucks.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This show looks like ti could be a very good show, I hope it turns out well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> Am I the only one and I probably am who cannot get into the Revival


Whatever the ever mysterious "IT" is they're lacking it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro with obvious talking to Rey LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I think Ricochet wins the gauntlet, he might have the most experience of running through a bunch of guys.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> This shit sucks.


Member the good ol' days when Big Sexy was throwing up gang signs?










:kliq


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Mask aside, this might be Rey's best fit in a while.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Fuck man, I love watching Cesaro work. He's so fucking good.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

It's weird that they had Lashley squash Mysterio, but now he's booked much stronger here against Cesaro.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cesaro is so freaking good man


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I can't get into gauntlet matches on RAW anymore. They fucking killed it for me when they did that 2 hour long one a while back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Holy shit that bulldog.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I couldn't even keep up with that top rope spot that's how good it was.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Poor Cesaro jobbing to fucking Rey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cesaro still a jobber FFS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why is Cesaro losing to Rey Mysterio? smh

Edit: Why is Sami Zayn losing to Rey Mysterio?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

A great first match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Botch a Mania

:heston


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Poor Cesaro. And Zayn loses in like 10 seconds:lol:lol

What a joke.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Fun 1st round with Rey and Cesaro.

Shit who did Sami piss off recently.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LMAOOOO THIS FUCKING COMPANY

Jobbing out Cesaro and Sami Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why though Rey doesn't need this.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

[YOUTUBE]LIR5ExIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Sami :lmao:heston :buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Let's hope Rey and Andrade get some time here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

they just had an ad like two minutes ago


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

:ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Zayn :buried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Andrade and Rey again :banderas... Zelina looking fine as fuck again :banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Let's get this shit Andrade :squirtle


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Sami is a nobody fat taxi driver looking dude, so i could care less, but yeah Cesaro losing again...not cool.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TD Stinger said:


> Fun 1st round with Rey and Cesaro.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit who did Sami piss off recently.


Saudi Arabia


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sami is such a jobber now

:maury


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Rey's just not as smooth anymore. Good Gauntlet so far, but way too may misteps sort softening good spots. 

Also, why can't we see Cesaro vs. Andrade? Rey fought him enough.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The quick pin didn't, but the 1 ref holding back a wrestler is the most burial thing a promotion could do. 

Sami having to sell that was a joke, and it took the 2nd ref forever to figure out that he should go in to help, because that was awful.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Zelina wens3


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Now would not be a bad time to start a good Andrade push


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Andrade playing the role of Scorpion.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

to be realistic, Andrade should get the push here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> they just had an ad like two minutes ago


Yes. But so far the show is running smooth. Let's NOT jinx it!! Hahahahaha


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Rey Mysbotchio


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Look at my boy Sami... And Tyrion thinks Vince hates Joe, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

If the rumors were true about Fox wanting Latin stars, then I would not mind an Andrade Babyface turn so I can see him vs. AJ. Then be the big star in the fall


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> Botch a Mania
> 
> :heston


I will say, they at least covered that both up pretty well lol.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

With Cesaro out, really hoping Andrade wins this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Andrade and AJ could steal the show at Summerslam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

/sigh Sami gets buried again. The dude's completely done as a heel, probably as a face too.

Guess it didn't matter. Ricochet is winning this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Andrade isn't winning, come on... He will beat Rey only to get defeated by Ricochet after.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Trish and Charlotte at SS.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

It's going to be really annoying when this forum starts hating on Ricochet when he most likely wins this match


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

If Andrade wins I can see them doing a slow face turn, he's not doing much now. I do not think ricochet is winning. They will probably move him up the card.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Calico Jack said:


> Andrade playing the role of Scorpion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



wkc_23 said:


> Trish and Charlotte at SS.


Such is the right order of things.


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Emmanuelle said:


> Andrade isn't winning, come on... He will beat Rey only to get defeated by Ricochet after.


This is exactly what I bet will happen. Just like the 10-man match where Seth won. The show is too predictable.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Sephiroth766 said:


> It's going to be really annoying when this forum starts hating on Ricochet when he most likely wins this match




Lot of us already don’t like him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cesaro/Rey had a pretty good match, but that was such a hokey finish. Cesaro literally crawled himself all the way across like he's playing Sharks vs. Minos (or whatever everyone's local pool called it in your area), draped his arm over the rope himself and waited full seconds for Rey to hit the 619. Afterwards, he looked up and noticeably scooted himself into position for the finishing splash.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Sephiroth766 said:


> It's going to be really annoying when this forum starts hating on Ricochet when he most likely wins this match


Haven't liked him ever since I first saw him in NXT.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Hopefully Ricochet wins so we get another awesome match against AJ.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I like Ricochet but them doing this match only for Ricochet or Mysterio to win is so pointless.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Lot of us already don’t like him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ate turkey sandwiches with more charisma.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Beautiful. Andrade is smooth as shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Hope Andrade can learn better English. I’d like him in a drug lord gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I don't think it's going to be Ricochet that wins this. Andrade's big push has gotta be coming sooner or later. Not only is he a fucking fantastic wrestler but he is also banging Charlotte so he's got that pull backstage


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


>


The mystique of a bikini is gone once you've had nudes leak lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Flippochet vs AJ...Obvious


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Damn Mysterio's mask ripped pretty easy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Get that midget outta here...next ut


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Chan Hung said:


> So Flippochet vs AJ...Obvious


Nice
:bow


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Ricochet runs in all "Hey Rey, I have another mask for you" and pulls one out of his tights.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Holy shit what a burial


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Never knew people would be so against another Ricochet AJ match on PPV smh


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I'm not gonna lie Ricochet is a star even Vince see's that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Not Rey and Andrade's best work, but serviceable. I'm surrpised Andrade got to rip Rey's mask that much. Adds a little more heat to Ricochet vs. Andrade.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Andrade needs to be allowed to do grimy shit like that more often 

Little things like that help make characters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Sephiroth766 said:


> Never knew people would be so against another Ricochet AJ match on PPV smh


It's not that I have anything against AJ vs Ricochet, but when teased with the prospect of AJ vs Andrade that's the match I would pick to watch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Rey's mask being ripped is such an annoying heel move. Like there's hours upon hours of footage of him wrestling unmasked lol.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TD Stinger said:


> Not Rey and Andrade's best work, but serviceable. I'm surrpised Andrade got to rip Rey's mask that much. Adds a little more heat to Ricochet vs. Andrade.


Thats a pretty big deal to lucha culture, I get he was unmasked in WCW but still. It was kind of surprising.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Hope Andrade can learn better English. I’d like him in a drug lord gimmick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Him, Shinsuke and Alister Black I can see pulling that shit off too lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I'm guessing that was done to set up Andrade/Mysterio for SummerSlam


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Andrade needs to be allowed to do grimy shit like that more often
> 
> Little things like that help make characters
> 
> ...



I wish they would allow Zelina to get more involved. She used to get involved in the matches all the time to help Andrade in NXT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Problem is the Ricochet vs Andrade ending is so obvious when you have AJ as the opponent. I'd love to be shocked for once and see Andrade vs AJ but it won't happen


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Sephiroth766 said:


> It's going to be really annoying when this forum starts hating on Ricochet when he most likely wins this match


I've been saying he's trash from the moment I saw him. Terrible promo, no charisma, spot monkey.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mango13 said:


> I wish they would allow Zelina to get more involved. She used to get involved in the matches all the time to help Andrade in NXT.




If he wins I bet it’s due to her helping but I don’t think he will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Ricochet vs. Andrade could be one of those classic IC/US Title matches one day if they get the chance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This is another match that I haven't seen before, that I wanted to see. Should be pretty good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I thought they were going to let Ricochet boot Zelina in the face for second lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This crowd is great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Did Renee just say The X-Factor?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



rkolegend123 said:


> Him, Shinsuke and Alister Black I can see pulling that shit off too lol.




Andrade as the arrogant flashy boss, Black and Nakamura as the quiet muscle. Zelina the voice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I'm loving the crowd tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

40 minute wrestling matches on TV just dont do it for me.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Andrade is just super boring to me


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Andrade needs to be allowed to do grimy shit like that more often
> 
> Little things like that help make characters
> 
> ...


Exactlyyy


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I need a full-length PPV match between Andrade and Ricochet more than anything


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RapShepard said:


> Rey's mask being ripped is such an annoying heel move. Like there's hours upon hours of footage of him wrestling unmasked lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Did Renee just say The X-Factor?


That moment when X-Factor's theme has become better than the current product :banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Zelina :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And....the obvious wins. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Flip right, Flip left...flip...flip


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Preditable winner. Still a good gaunlet though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156003609311510531


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

What a waste of time he could have just been the number one contender. They did the same shit with Seth too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Yes Ricochet. Right guy won here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

They got rid of the "championship rematch clause" and instead they book random #1 contender matches, which are always won by the former champion. Way to go, WWE, random matches are such a good shit and make the product more sophisticated.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

What a waste of time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

:mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I don't understand the Ricochet push and I'm a Ricochet fan......He must of threatened to finger Vince's B hole...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Oh no, Ricochet on the mic.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I knew the charisma vaccum would get the W.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mic skills.suck. Poor bastard


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Flippy McBland won. Whatever.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Rick O'Shay wins!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Obvious result is obvious. Waste of time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This guy sounds like he is scared. Come on man. Get that manly voice lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why is it necessary to put a mic in front of Ricochet every week...ugh


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Oh Good God, mute time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

It was obvious...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why is he allowed to speak?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

He is even doing flips while cutting that promo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

HEY KAYLA!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AJ is such a soccer mom


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone get that gif of AJ laughing at ricochet on the mic


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Nerdddd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Booty boy seriously needs to take some promo classes.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

My goodness, get him away from that fucking mic. He couldn't talk his way out of an elevator. Sounds like a girl.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Ricochet just doesn't have an imposing voice. Not his fault though.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

"everyone will believe....and so will I" fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

If he don't get out of here with that Naruto "Believe It" bull shit lol. 

Him and Styles will be great though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

GOAT MARIA 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA CALLED IT LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AJ laughing his ass off :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria is carrying this company.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Ugh, can they just stop trying to make Ricochet happen? I'm surprised Heyman is such a mark for him cuz the guy has the personality of a brick wall.

And he just won as I typed this. Great, a fourth AJ/Ricochet match in just a handful of weeks. We could've gotten a fresh, never-before-seen match between AJ and Rey that would really help re-elevate the US Title, but nope, back to the status quo!

Doesn't make Ricochet look all that great, huh? "Yeah, I beat a guy who already wrestled! That's the babyface way, baby!!!"

And what the hell was this from Michael Cole during Andrade/Ricochet: "What I like about this is we're seeing the present and the future of WWE!"

WTF? Andrade is *younger* than Ricochet, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MIKE IS A CUCK LMAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria about to take the title from Mike


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Headliner said:


> Booty boy seriously needs to take some promo classes.


He indeed sounds like he has been diddling himself too much. Needs some bass in his voice.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria is such a fucking boss.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

:lol this is fucking gold


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pregnant champ?? Lmao

:maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria for longest reigning 24/7 champ please


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This is so goddamn ridiculous.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

More dumb Mike and Maria shit, shocking. The worst parts of the show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Dammit Mike lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has RUSSO all over it

:russo 

:russo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156004489100292099


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Do you think Maria just sucks and fucks Mike's brains out after every Raw as repayment for being The Biggest Cuck in the World...?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

what a hilariously bad gimmick. A real cuck.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

So a pregnant woman cant bump right?

SHES GONNA BE CHAMP FOREVER


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

My god this woman is the best heel in the business right now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Carmella about to get that belt. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Lol that's the heeliest heel shit in ages


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This Mike/Maria program is sooooooo horrid. WOAT. Atrocious. Shit. Deplorable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Paul Heyman era segment is amazing

:shane


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Maria angle is the best part of the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

They have to end that crap quick. Truth was the only thing making that title worth watching it will be horrendous with freakin Maria and Mike.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

That was among the worst promos I have heard since Roman did the Jack in the Beanstalk one against the Big Show


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

And that was the last we will ever see of the 24/7 Championship.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Holy damn Alexa looking like a smoke show tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

RIP 24/7 title, it was a good run while it lasted

Bliss wens3


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Heyman effect!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Alexa wens3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Maria is literally a better mic worker, character, and champion than everybody else in WWE right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



HankHill_85 said:


> Do you think Maria just sucks and fucks Mike's brains out after every Raw as repayment for being The Biggest Cuck in the World...?


100%. Maria is actually awesome outside the ring.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Never thought in 2006 that Maria would become an annoying Steph-like heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When the 24 7 Title is given more fucks Than ALL the other titles?!?

:maury 
:maury 
:heston 
:heston 
:cornette 
:cornette


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I like this, there making Maria a despicable dominating heel and there really going all out with character getting as much story/tv time as they can. Honestly I see all culminating with Mike winning the Cruiserweight championsip this year


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Awesome, some meme-able content :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156004489100292099


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Maria is literally a better mic worker, character, and champion than everybody else in WWE right now.


Pregnant* champion


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> The Maria angle is the best part of the show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Says a lot of the product today

:kofi


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Awesome, some meme-able content <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156004489100292099


Hahahahahah YESSSSSSSS!!!

:bow
:bow
:bow


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RapShepard said:


> Lol that's the heeliest heel shit in ages


That's what I'm saying it's been a while since I actually felt some type of way towards a heel (doing there job of course)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Ace said:


> Awesome, some meme-able content :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There’s a certain video of Ricochet on the internet that would look really funny put into this picture with AJ laughing. It’d be a real shame if someone made that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



-XERO- said:


>


I loved the Filthy Animals. Them vs Team Canada and the Misfits in Action was my shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Pregnant* champion


Maria is carrying the company, the prestige of champions, the entertainment, the mic skills, and on top of all that, a kid.

GOAT champion.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Let Snitsky pin her and cause a kayfabe miscarriage :mark


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156004980790185984
Pregnant chump :brock4


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

24/7 title just got a new storyline , no more Carmella, R Truth and Drake Maverick, the payoff need to be her husband beating her and standing up to her


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cuck Mike Kannelis is better than kofi


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Emmanuelle said:


> Never thought in 2006 that Maria would become an annoying Steph-like heel.


I used to love her....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Both Alexa and Nikki looking fine tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Alexa :sodone


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Terrible Maira crap to crap with Bliss....Hope Nikki can save this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Emmanuelle said:


> AJ laughing his ass off :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alexa Bliss, GODDAMN!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Those shorts and legs on Alexa wens3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RapShepard said:


> I loved the Filthy Animals. Them vs Team Canada and the Misfits in Action was my shit


When Disco Inferno turned into Disqo :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Alexa wens3


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Nikkis accent is just so damn thick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Ugh, Alexa yet again being forced into the RAW title feud even when she is not even part of it..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AJ Styles is a flat earther? :heston


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Fit Finlay


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Fit Finley loves to fight.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I always like this training footage stuff, NXT style


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

What in the hell was that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Like the thought of using something different for that. But execution was poor. But good for Becky getting it over lol


rkolegend123 said:


> That's what I'm saying it's been a while since I actually felt sometime of way towards a heel (doing there job of course)


It's just so damn scummy and it works because we all know a woman who's abused being pregnant before let alone a bitch wife.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Lol alright Becky snapped even though that was pretty silly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Becky is an asshole


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Finlay recovered from that ball shot awful quickly :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I can’t believe they haven’t given up on the random ass Nikki across push 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Well Becky is the heel in Canada


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Can Shayna come out and beat Becky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

You won't get Becky booed, Vince...just stop trying.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Damn, Becky looking good tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Only thing good about this segment is Alexa's outfit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Becky's new makeup is no bueno.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

There is no female in the WWE that can touch the character and mic work of Alexa.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Becky looks good tonight :book


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I would totally bang Nikki Cross. Who would have thought bout that a year ago.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



The3 said:


> Well Becky is the heel in Canada




Nah even Canada doesn’t care about Natalya 


Oh look Jimmy seems to be distraught 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

USO Penitentiary Time..MUG SHOTS!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Fresh out the penitentiary...the Uso's.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

"Hey we're the Usos and we're here to have a tag team title match. Don't drink and drive, kids!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

His mic came out of his hand :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Nikki's gimmick is pretty funny actually.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Stop talking shit about Dolph and Becky, you annoying five-footer...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Can't wait for the Usos to get rewarded again after the DUI :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Does Usos have something on Vince? Fucking dude gets arrested for being a drunk idiot, and gets more air time than Baron Big Pimpin' Corbin.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Dolorian said:


> You won't get Becky booed, Vince...just stop trying.


Have her show up without makeup and see how many cheers she gets :ciampa


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Hey look dangerous alcoholics


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Nikki is so adoreable


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

DUI

SINCE DAY ONE ISH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so they gave Mr. DUI a championship match???


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

alexa's thighs are fighting gamely to make this segment decent


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

You know what. If i got a dui let alone a 2nd Dui. I wouldn't still have my job.

Nice Message WWE. Fire Jimmy Uso.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Usos suck.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why does Vince keep trying to get Becky booed? It's not going to work.

Oh, and love how they're using Alexa and Nikki to try to spark interest in this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> When Disco Inferno turned into Disqo :mark:


Disqo has to be up there as one of the greatest low card comedy acts.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

they let Jimmy out of jail?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mordecay said:


> Becky is an asshole




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156007089883324417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156007403202076672


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



GloriousLunatic said:


> I would totally bang Nikki Cross. Who would have thought bout that a year ago.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Sneaky feeling Club wins the belts so all of them have titles going into Summerslam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Uso's are what happens when you make introverted guys do extroverted stuff.

It's Cringe AF


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Am I the only one that is confused as to why the crowd was chanting Becky? Am I the only one that feels like Becky is the one being heelish? Nattie can't learn how to get out of the dis-arm-her without Becky attacking Finlay and her in the ring? What did Finlay ever to do Becky?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Alexa & Nikki look Good tonight


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Fuck yeah.


I love ya Loose, but...

:nah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Nattie will come out and attack Becky causing a DQ.

Next week Alexa will be involved yet again in the feud and we will get a tag match or something.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Not watching but sounds like a boring RAW, as per usual. Right back to normal and they have Summerslam coming up.

You would be shocked that this is how they build one of their Big 4 events.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Does Usos have something on Vince? Fucking dude gets arrested for being a drunk idiot, and gets more air time than Baron Big Pimpin' Corbin.


Vince did kiss their dad's ass. Can't punish folks when you kissed their dad's ass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The OC is still a dumb name, I just think of that stupid TV show lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156007808468316162
Buncha Filthy Animals. lol



-XERO- said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I love ya Loose, but...
> 
> :nah



I like what I like. I got nothing to hide.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RapShepard said:


> Vince did kiss their dad's ass. Can't punish folks when you kissed their dad's ass.


that's why shane and stef have no power over any member of the Kiss My Ass Club


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mordecay said:


> Becky is an asshole


Paybacks a bitch for Natalya who did the same thing to her 3 years ago and then jumped with a few other woman wrestlers in 2017. I don't feel sorry Nattie at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



WINNING said:


> Not watching but sounds like a boring RAW, as per usual. Right back to normal and they have Summerslam coming up.
> 
> You would be shocked that this is how they build one of their Big 4 events.


What this is one of the better first hours of the year


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

lol Usey about to job.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Bring out AOP


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Also Becky came off looking like a douche in that video of her attacking Finlay and Nattie tbh.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RapShepard said:


> What this is one of the better first hours of the year


Yeah the gauntlet was pretty solid I agree.


----------



## Agus (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't like being that guy, but this is being one of the worst Raw's ever, and I've been pretty much an apologist of whatever WWE did this year.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I like what I like. I got nothing to hide.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RapShepard said:


> What this is one of the better first hours of the year




I shit on the product a lot but this hasn’t been terrible so far but they’ve got over half a show still. Maybe they’ll surprise me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Might as well have The Usos win this and then do a tag team title unification match at SummerSlam vs. New Day.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


What the fuck was Nattie doing on the ground?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I love those revival shirts. TOP GUYS DOIN' TOP GUY THINGS!

YEAH!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Agus said:


> I don't like being that guy, but this is being one of the worst Raw's ever, and I've been pretty much an apologist of whatever WWE did this year.


Are you serious at least for the past hour it's been fairly entertaining show so far we got story development, character developments, and good matches so far what are you talking about


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Having two tag team titles is pointless, this division is boring as hell.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> I shit on the product a lot but this hasn’t been terrible so far but they’ve got over half a show still. Maybe they’ll surprise me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean this should be a pretty good match to be honest. It definitely doesn't have flippy indyrific shit in it so thats always a strong plus.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

What a trash show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



GloriousLunatic said:


> I would totally bang Nikki Cross. Who would have thought bout that a year ago.





TheLooseCanon said:


> Fuck yeah.


I'd bang her like a Filthy Animal.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



SPCDRI said:


> I love those revival shirts. TOP GUYS DOIN' TOP GUY THINGS!
> 
> YEAH!


"Nice shirt fellas. But you're not Cuck Guys Doin' Cuck Guy Things!" :rollins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Paybacks a bitch for Natalya who did the same thing to her 3 years ago and then jumped with a few other woman wrestlers in 2017. I don't feel sorry Nattie at all.


I am not talking about Nattie, she kneed Finlay in the balls, she is an asshole


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

for the 1 milliion time why you don't have 3 men in the right on tag team triple treat match


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Southerner said:


> Might as well have The Usos win this and then do a tag team title unification match at SummerSlam vs. New Day.


Why would you want to reward a gaggle of drunk criminals over The Revival?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Nikki though.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Nikki though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Mordecay said:


> I am not talking about Nattie, she kneed Finlay in the balls, she is an asshole


Then you should have been more clear on who you were talking about. Yeah, Becky was an ass to Finlay, that is the only thing I can't defend but that ain't the first time she went that low.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The fuck is Corbin? This sucks


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



SPCDRI said:


> Why would you want to reward a gaggle of drunk criminals over The Revival?


Lol, Vince has rewarded them before, so he'll probably give them more reigns.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Then you should have been more clear on who you were talking about. Yeah, Becky was an ass to Finlay, that is the only thing I can't defend but that ain't the first time she went that low.


 I think that was clear, I mean she is feuding with Nattie, I expect attacks from behind from both, but kneeing Finlay was unnecessary,


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Cold blooded.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Lol AJ hasn't moved in an hour.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I love how Naomi and Sarah Logan didn't want any piece of Becky. :beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

It took 8 minutes to get through that last page. This forum is asleep.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Nikki's not fat, She thick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156010460002394113
*Sit down, woman.* lol


----------



## Agus (Nov 21, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Agus said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like being that guy, but this is being one of the worst Raw's ever, and I've been pretty much an apologist of whatever WWE did this year.
> ...


I liked the first segment with the 24/7 title with Truth and Maverick, and the Gauntlet was good. The last two segments, with Maria and Bliss/Cross, were just terrible. Trust me, we saw some bad stuff this year but this is might be on another level. Mike & Maria's storyline is awful.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Oh look Emma just signed with IMPACT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156010460002394113
> *Sit down, woman.* lol


Carmella 24/7 title run(s) incoming


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Pregnant woman as a champ, lol.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I love how Naomi and Sarah Logan didn't want any piece of Becky. :beckylol


Kind of surprised Naomi didn't break it up.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Cold blooded.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Oh look Emma just signed with IMPACT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AEW's women stink, they'd be better off not even having women's wrestling.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

RAW is Maria. When she isn't on screen, the product dips. Similar to Austin in the 90s.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Nikki's not fat, She thick


Preach, girl.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Good to see the WWE taking their wellness program so seriously. I guess Jimmy didn’t get any jail time.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> It took 8 minutes to get through that last page. This forum is asleep.


We are captivated by Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Oh look Emma just signed with IMPACT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. Wonder if AEW gave her an offer?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I can't believe these boozed up jackasses are six time champs getting a title shot tonight, this pisses me off.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

yo Anderson taking some hard blows this match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



-XERO- said:


> Preach, girl.


I'm a Guy


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Great match so far


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



SPCDRI said:


> AEW's women stink, they'd be better off not even having women's wrestling.


All they need is Scarlett. Let her wrestle a pole :vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Damn, this match is really good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Kind of surprised Naomi didn't break it up.


Didn't Naomi attack Becky back in December of 2015 and Feb 2016 when Naomi was a heel? I think Naomi remembers Team BAD vs Team PCB. :becky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AEW needs Scarlett bad. They are thin as fuck on women.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Knew Club was winning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The OC...too sweeeeeeet


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Wish we could see this straight up, no commercials, really cool match so far! I'm digging it!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

YAAAAS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

That happens when you resign :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm a Guy


I was afraid you were gonna say that. I was wrong all this time, lol.










*MY BAD!*


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I like the fact OC and New Day holding most of the belts. Just looks cool in pictures.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Kliq were sayin they buried these bums the other day :sip


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Thank you now turn them and AJ into a believable bad ass faction


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what is a main event for tonight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Every member of the O.C has a championship :wow


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Obvious outcome, but good tag match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

They couldn't build them up then win the belts at SS? Nobody cares this way.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Wow, 3 main events still to come..


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Bout freaking time :mark: well deserved


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Pretty solid RAW so far. Lots of in ring action and more to come.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Every time they say The OC I think of the TV show The OC.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Its a bummer that The Revival didn't retain, but Gallows and Anderson need to be built up for feuding and as RAW's heel stable.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

We haven't had any Charly segments tonight have we? This is unacceptable


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cashing in with those fat new contracts and now a tag title reign.

Shitty name aside, pretty good for the Good Brothers.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why is Reigns going face to face with a jobber ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Usos probably would have won if Jimmy didn't get arrested again :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> So what is a main event for tonight















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

So THE OC has all the gold, on SD The New Day and in NXT Undisputed Era is about to get it all at Takeover. Feels good too. roud


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why is Reigns continuously on RAW when he’s a SD star ?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> YAAAAS


*YAAAAS, GIRL!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156014294711934982


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> So THE OC has all the gold, on SD The New Day and in NXT Undisputed Era is about to get it all at Takeover. Feels good too. roud


New day is trash. Awful statement


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW needs Scarlett bad. They are thin as fuck on women.


They might as well go the eye candy route at this point. Their women's division is as bad as ROH's. I don't enjoy shitting on AEW. It genuinely bums me out.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> So what is a main event for tonight


Seth Tarpins vs Dolph Tarpler in a Tarp Festival match, first person to roll the other wrestler in a tarp wins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Why is Reigns continuously on RAW when he’s a SD star ?


And he is hardly ever on Smackdown.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Somebody is going through that food table :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I member when wrestling had the real nWo










Now they have these charisma vacuum dorks cosplaying with the too sweet sign :bunk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I wish the "OC" had unified music. AJ has great music - the good bros music is terrible...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

AJ setting up all that food, then standing on the table and ruining it lol.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Dunne vs Roddy is going to be great


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

This show sucks. It doesn't even matter if the booking is a little better, this roster is the most vanilla, untalented, boring roster of all time. Just unwatchable.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Joseph92 said:


> And he is hardly ever on Smackdown.


No one yard is big enough to contain the Big Dog, also USA got cunty about losing Reigns to Smackdown when the viewership numbers were in the toilet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The OC will never be a 'bad ass' faction. Don't get your hopes up on the soccer mom flat earther and the Headbangers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Meh another recap of this pointless reunion.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Joseph92 said:


> Every time they say The OC I think of the TV show The OC.


Same here and it just makes me want to rewatch the DVD's for Summer and Anya.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Outsiders coming out to Road Dogg's music.

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

RVD stoned out of his mind.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Trophies said:


> RVD stoned out of his mind.




In his wrestling gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Same here and it just makes me want to rewatch the DVD's for Summer and Anya.


Was that show good?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Austin is a real star unlike these current geeks. :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Holy recaps...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> The OC will never be a 'bad ass' faction. Don't get your hopes up on the soccer mom flat earther and the Headbangers.


AJ Styles is nothing more than a hillbilly version of Evan Bourne. That's a fact.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Cole shut the fuck up every week something is "THE MOST" whatever to you


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Oh boy, the Highlanders are next


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Rollins standing up for HBK ? fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> New day is trash. Awful statement


Who cars? Three stables getting more powerful. roud


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AJ Styles is nothing more than a hillbilly version of Evan Bourne. That's a fact.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



The Hpn said:


> Dunne vs Roddy is going to be great


When is Dunne or Strong for that matter coming to the main roster


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LMAO what was Otis talking about in that Ride Along ad? "Some are very long and some are short" :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

On the next Ride Along...An Uso gets arrested...tune in to find out which one!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

@kingnoth1n; your boys from Valhalla are up next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Even Sarah's husband getting more airtime then she is


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Wish these guys didn’t have the worst gimmick on the roster they got cool music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

So Corbin and Lashley cant get on the show but these fuckers are on every week? Miss me


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LETS FUCKING GO COLE CARTER AND JOHNNY JAMES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Look at those alpha males


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

LOL my Mum saw the Black Keys song sponsoring Summerslam and said "isn't that the band with will.i.am in it?" :lol I was like "Mum, that's the Black Eyed PEAS, not Keys" haha.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RainmakerV2 said:


> So Corbin and Lashley cant get on the show but these fuckers are on every week? Miss me




Braun didn’t make the show either lol but Johnny James has a match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I don't think there are Vikings around anymore Cole.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Viking Raiders squashing jobbers again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Not watching, so how sophisticated are things tonight? :vince5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Corbin or Lacey?? I guess Paul Heyman really isn't into Corbin lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



RainmakerV2 said:


> So Corbin and Lashley cant get on the show but these fuckers are on every week? Miss me


How are you going to have a beast of a match between Strowman and Lashley on the last PPV, then no show them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Braun, Lashley, and Corbin should interrupt the Samoan Summit. Let’s have ourselves a hoss brawl at Summerslam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Chan Hung said:


> No Corbin or Lacey?? I guess Paul Heyman really isn't into Corbin lmao


Lacey was on main event lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Viking Raiders are so boring and un-intimidating. They just look like a couple of fat neckbeards cosplaying


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Coke and Boogie! :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> @kingnoth1n; your boys from Valhalla are up next
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












AYEEEE!!! ANOTHER SACRAFICE TO ODIN!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Why are these 2 on Raw? They bring nothing to the show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Poor Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Does anyone really care about Samoa jobber ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Seth comes out to hang out with these two nobodies LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Coke and Boogie! :mark:




Chris Tucker and Boogie Cousins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Street profits :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Seth trying to get some clout.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Seth for god's sake please don't say "fam"


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

These guys need to say Fam more often.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do these two clowns get so much airtime they're completely pathetic and a waste of time


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Nice three 6 mafia back in the house.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Ugh, trash Seth to ruin a segment


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Seth Rollins is so shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GOD that sucked!!!!!!!! OMG

Seth that was cringey as shit

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Dolorian said:


> For sure, watch Flipochet come out first and last 40 minutes flipping all over the place and get the win.


The Viking Raiders are really impressive but they need to face someone other than jobbers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

It's hilarious fam bothers y'all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The former World Champion of the show doing this shit. Then last week trying to fit in with DX/nWo and being super happy to be apart of the Kliq huddle. Rollins is a complete dork.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Lacey was on main event lol


:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Would have been better if Rollins attacked those two fools.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

The Bex :mark


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Seth Rollins is that woman's boyfriend.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Corny ass shit man


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Seth is awful


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I like those guys fam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth was God awful on the mic. Such horrible shit.

:heston


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I'll save my take lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

Trying to book Seth in 'we are just some dudes hanging out' segments to try and erase the cuckness of the past month.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Headliner said:


> The former World Champion of the show doing this shit. Then last week trying to fit in with DX/nWo and being super happy to be apart of the Kliq huddle. Rollins is a complete dork.


Yeah, glad Becky is not tied to him on the show anymore.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Lacey was on main event lol


Oh and of course @DammitC ; liked this post. I already buried him in rants.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Adam Rose looks like he is doing well for himself lmao 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



bradatar said:


> Chris Tucker and Boogie Cousins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel more like it's a Wayans brother and Boogie Cousins, but either work. :lol


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's annoying when those who don't watch NXT get the wrong impression of who the Street Profits are supposed to be. Like the dumb "Cryme Tyme 2.0 durr durr" stupid comments.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bex being a badass again


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Oh and of course @DammitC ; liked this post. I already buried him in rants.


Lacey Evans not being relevant enough to be booked on the show is amusing :lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

We've had a good 15 minutes of recaps tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Would have been better if Rollins attacked those two fools.


Nah his role isnt to be manly.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Might as well had Maria kneed Mike in the balls then pinned him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expecting Nattie to cause a DQ.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Drake's wife will win the belt, then Drake will win it while finally consummating the marriage. Missionary.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



SPCDRI said:


> Why would you want to reward a gaggle of drunk criminals over The Revival?


I actually didn't think about that. Good point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Might as well had Maria kneed Mike in the balls then pinned him.


He doesn't have any he has a vagina. Didn't you hear Maria earlier on in the show?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Nah his role isnt to be manly.


But, he should man up for da beast. :brock


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



DammitC said:


> Lacey Evans not being relevant enough to be booked on the show is amusing :lol


You're done, bud. You couldn't even respond in rants and had to send someone in for you.

Why don't you go rate how Seth looks in a suit in his fan thread some more :maury


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Alexa to take another L SMH


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Shut the fuck up graves. I hate those long rants that are cringe


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

[C


Kowalski's Killer said:


> The Viking Raiders are really impressive but they need to face someone other than jobbers.



Dude I been saying for a while, they need to come out in full viking gear, helmets included and meed in hand drinking out of a horn, and send all these jobbers to valhalla.

They also need some stringer Tanks for sale on the shop, and viking helmets and meed horns.



They also need to be doing viking shit in the back, beating people up, taking maid wenches, etc. Would be such good shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Would have been better if Rollins attacked those two fools.


Or they beat the fuck out of him for trying to get cool points for hanging with them.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Becky behaving like a total heel.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> He doesn't have any he has a vagina. Didn't you hear Maria earlier on in the show?


I was going to say that, but wanted to give Mike a break. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't really like Alexa or Becky tbh lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Alexa Bliss is a smokeshow, even if it looks like she listens to Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:lmao :lmao

I'm not watching the show live but Montez's reaction is hilarious!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cory snapped on Renee


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



kingnoth1n said:


> [C
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This made me laugh again thank you. This would be the best shit though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Sick of these dweebs humming Beckys music btw. and the great Becky Lynch is visibly talking to Alexa, terrible. Get the hook.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is now a Lacey Evans appreciated thread










and remember who :buried you @DammitC ; :boombrock :boombrock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa how you gonna grab your ankle when your foot didn't even come close to hitting the ropes like it was supposed to :maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Battle of the accents :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Nikki vs Becky. I'm down for that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I know Alexa is good at character work but if that’s a work she did really good there. I really can’t tell. The crying is what’s throwing me off. She’ll probably be standing after commercial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Team Smol Bean has great chemistry and could easily make for a believable underdog team because, again, DEY SMOL. Yet they're spinning their wheels while two jobbers continue to slowly but surely kill any semblance of luster the wahmen's tag titles had. :armfold

OI, KNOCK 'ER FOOKIN' LOIGHTS OUT, NIKKEH!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am fully expecting them to add Alexa to the Becky/Nattie match to make it a triple threat now.

Sigh...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I *will* say this...I recall reading RAW reviews where the total bell to bell in ring action totaled under 25 minutes for a 3 hour show. I like the recent trend toward more in-ring action. There's alot of work to be done to get people invested in the wrestlers, but I feel like, so far, I've watched a pro wrestling card moreso than some half-assed "entertainment" variety show. It's a step in the right direction at least (I hope)
.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 hours in and still no Charly (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


https://i.imgur.com/SBOnCh6.mp4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156023091627085825
*........YOU FILTHY ANIMAL!*


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh so Alexa is going to attack Becky at some point.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You're done, bud. You couldn't even respond in rants and had to send someone in for you.


Have you ever considered the fact that I had zero interest responding to you clowns because you're NOT that fucking important?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I know Alexa is good at character work but if that’s a work she did really good there. I really can’t tell. The crying is what’s throwing me off. She’ll probably be standing after commercial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She also cries when the fans tell her she sucks so who knows :ciampa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I know Alexa is good at character work but if that’s a work she did really good there. I really can’t tell. The crying is what’s throwing me off. She’ll probably be standing after commercial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It helps that she is injury prone, so any time that it seems like she gets injured it could be truth, given her history


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> It helps that she is injury prone, so any time that it seems like she gets injured it could be truth, given her history


2 concussions is classified as Injury prone now? :maury


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

..or wait until after the match and Nikki has lost.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa! It's a miracle!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfitHelplessGrayling.webm


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Alexa not hurt? Who would've thought?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



DammitC said:


> Have you ever considered the fact that I had zero interest responding to you clowns because you're NOT that fucking important?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ALEXA IS HOT 
:bow


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was clear Alexa was faking it cos if she'd been really hurt they would have taken her to the back :lol I'm surprised anybody falls for Alexa's bullshit anymore lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Two back to back Becky matches, what did we do to deserve that? :fuck

That finisher looked awful


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfitHelplessGrayling.webm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we now please move Alexa away from this feud?

Thanks.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



DammitC said:


> Have you ever considered the fact that I had zero interest responding to you clowns because you're NOT that fucking important?


Lemme just lurk and like 110k posts and pretend I don't care :boombrock


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I like it. Luls. its funny renee flip flopping like crazy on commentary about Becky and Natty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never thought that I would be rooting for Natalya, but here we are


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Kayla: Natalya, what just happened??
Nattie: What'd you mean 'what happened'? What are you blind? Jeezus!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I know Alexa is good at character work but if that’s a work she did really good there. I really can’t tell. The crying is what’s throwing me off. She’ll probably be standing after commercial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really, really looking forward to her moving on from this sinking ship to more promising things.

Live-action Elsa please. :vince$


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

yoooo. that nattie promo had me dying.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly must not be there tonight. They never use Kayla this much.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Make Becky/Nattie an Ultimate Submission match. Wouldn't mind that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking promo lol 

"I'm going to request a submission match. My move is better than her move. Which is why I won't request the match."

:heston WWE


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156025609329340416
So filthy.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The3 said:


>




This one had me dying this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That fucking promo lol
> 
> "I'm going to request a submission match. My move is better than her move. Which is why I won't request the match."
> 
> :heston WWE


It's weird.

If they were going to maybe turn Becky, which looks like they are flirting with that idea, why not just have her go in there against Trish. You'd get a lot better build out of it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That fucking promo lol
> 
> "I'm going to request a submission match. My move is better than her move. Which is why I won't request the match."
> 
> :heston WWE


And she sounds like a man lol. Just awful that they buried Lacey to give this nasty a title match in Canada.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That fucking promo lol
> 
> "I'm going to request a submission match. My move is better than her move. Which is why I won't request the match."
> 
> :heston WWE


I'm quoting my own shit because this isn't going to just fade away.

Some motherfucker(s) wrote that, passed it up the chain, all approving it for LIVE fucking TV, and the millionaire boss OKed it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SIT DOWN, MARIA!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> 2 concussions is classified as Injury prone now? :maury


2 concussions that we know of, probably more than those two but minors
A cold that lasted weeks that made them change the Extreme Rules plans
A broken nose on NXT

She is injury prone, that's why she doesn't bump that much


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> 2 concussions that we know of, probably more than those two but minors
> A cold that lasted weeks that made them change the Extreme Rules plans
> A broken nose on NXT
> 
> She is injury prone, that's why she doesn't bump that much



:eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Braun pinning Maria would be OK.

Maria destroying his manhood would be OK too.

Choices.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what was the point of that? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Becky vs. Nattie in a Submission match? Would be something different to add to the match, so I'm down.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright.... That was awkward.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random Braun appearance...ok


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck was that:lmao:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun revert back to being a caveman?

Also lol told you guys who the main event would be 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Aggravated by women, grunting Braun May have a solid futur


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Samoa Job and Reigns in the summit as main event 

:reigns


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What the fuck kinda segment was that? Great lead in to the geek.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolph :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Reigns, a supposed Smackdown star, main eventing over Raw's Rollins on Raw. :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone got jebaited :HA


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

If Seth is here to defend Shawn's honor then where was Seth in 1995 when Shawn got beat up by some marines?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph

:maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We’re getting dolph v Shawn aren’t we.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Remember when Dolph had the gimmick of using other people’s gimmicks for a little bit? Bahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine if MJF comes out to Punk.music like this at All Out

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

This show fucking sucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would be good booking to have a man stand up to Maria, which turns her on, and she leaves Mike for him. 

It would work with reality, and her comments on wanting a man like that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh boy. Wannabe HBK coming out to the real thing music. You can't make this up.:done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They managed to make Dolph entertaining for 2 seconds :maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I got to admitt that was a good one


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lost your smile huh good on Dolph


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Never thought that I would be rooting for Natalya, but here we are


Well tbf you would probably root for Eva Braun if she was wrestling Becky :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SIT DOWN, ZIGGLER!*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Dolph has gone full geek :bjpenn


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dammit Ziggler you really hate Goldberg lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Would be good booking to have a man stand up to Maria, which turns her on, and she leaves Mike for him.
> 
> It would work with reality, and her comments on wanting a man like that.


Which means they'll do the opposite and make her a lesbian.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolph the best thing on Raw


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolph gonna get destroyed by Goldberg and HBK at the next money grabbing event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are they building up to a Ziggler/HBK match? I mean it is Summerslam.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Reigns, a supposed Smackdown star, main eventing over Raw's Rollins on Raw. :ha


Damn that's sad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well tbf you would probably root for Eva Braun if she was wrestling Becky :lol


I would be neutral if she is facing Charlotte or Shayna :shrug


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

After 'The Man's Man' month of Cuck for Seth, 

they tried to book him as part of the Kliq.

they tried to book him with Boogie Cousins and Cokehead.

Wonder how they will try to get his character's balls back next.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolph looks great and his hair is sick! :ziggler2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Which means they'll do the opposite and make her a lesbian.


Win-Win. :vince$


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Win-Win. :vince$


True. But if she was with THE real man










she wouldn't go lez :jericho2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> After 'The Man's Man' month of Cuck for Seth,
> 
> they tried to book him as part of the Kliq.
> 
> ...




You forgot about when they let him go around attacking people with chairs all night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

Why do they keep taking The Miz's storylines and giving it to other people ? Why do they hate him so much ? I swear between him and Strowman they keep them on TV every once in while because they know people like them but just refuse to do anything of note with them or take them seriously in general.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ziggler fucking sucks why’s he been on both shows losing for like two months 


Fuck yeah Bork kill his ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hell has officially frozen over, Brock is there 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Brock is here...strange.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Bork :mark


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Lesnar's here to defend the honor of his good buddy Dolph.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maria vs Brock. Summerslam. Champ vs champ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:boombrock


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BROCK!!!!
:mark


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Maria vs Brock. Summerslam. Champ vs champ.


Only champ vs champ match I could take seriously tbh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JRL said:


> Lesnar's here to defend the honor of his good buddy Dolph.




I dunno why but this has me laughing my ass off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The secret alliance between Dolph and Heyman strikes again! :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WAIT A MINUTE! - will be engraved on MAGGLE's tombstone


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This has been a great raw. Fair play.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How much you want to make a bet Becky comes out after Brock leaves to check on her bitch?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Shouldn’t Becky come out help him


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> After 'The Man's Man' month of Cuck for Seth,
> 
> they tried to book him as part of the Kliq.
> 
> ...


 A bit rich coming from the mark for a hippie vegan/hipster geek.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd chanting '1 more time' :heston

Rollins is cooked.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Dog not coming to save Seth is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

F5 on the chair :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> A bit rich coming from the mark for a hippie vegan/hipster geek.


Who?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Destroy that bum!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is cheering for it. RIP Seth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth's wearing lipstick :brock4


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Seth


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Fans chant "One more time" then boo Lesnar? :bryan2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Chad :brock vs. The Virgin :rollins

About damn time we got some actual star power (Alexa notwithstanding) in this sea of freaks and geeks.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

In before a "suspension" means he's off RAW until after SummerSlam.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

No blood and guts on their shows! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Brock da gawd


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Was Becky busy? How come she didn't rush out to save her man?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a hell of an attack. :mark:

:boombrock


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This actually wasn't a bad Raw and I don't usually even watch live anymore. Definitely wasn't expecting Lesnar to just walk out there and beat the piss out of Seth.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

If that was me I would go with the double turn at Summerslam. If Seth is about to win it give him a heelish win.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156030635330265091

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156031029905203205

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156031346860367872





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156030365183557633


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

"15 years I've never seen Paul Heyman back Brock Lesnar off" fuck off Michael Cole this happens every time he attacks somebody since 2012


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cory don't pussy out now


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah I always love a Bork beat down. I dunno why they didn’t main event with this though lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a feeling Braun is turning heel tonight on Roman.

All because of the power of Maria. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DONT WORRY, Seth will be back next week as if nothing happened, ASK Braun and Lashley

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/Tdfx71B.png" border="0" alt="" title=":braun" class="inlineimg" />
:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was an awesome segment


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus. Becky had a heavy flow this month.













Too much?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> If that was me I would go with the double turn at Summerslam. If Seth is about to win it give him *a heelish win*.


His win at WM WAS heelish.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

AV9160 said:


> "15 years I've never seen Paul Heyman back Brock Lesnar off" fuck off Michael Cole this happens every time he attacks somebody since 2012


God I hate Cole he's been saying the same thing since 2003


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> If that was me I would go with the double turn at Summerslam. If Seth is about to win it give him a heelish win.


He only beat Brock after a couple of low blows, what more do you want? :shrug


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

BROCK SAVES THE SHOW ONCE AGAIN.

THANK YOU BROCK! THANK YOU BROCK! THANK YOU BROCK!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MetalKiwi said:


> No blood and guts on their shows! :laugh::laugh:


It's clearly Rollins rocking his new lipstick so he can kiss Becky's ass some more, because cuckoldry is obviously stunning and brave and not a sign of the slow but steady emasculation of men in western society.

:ayoade


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess no Bray appearance tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> God I hate Cole he's been saying the same thing since 2003


Vintage Me! :cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And Da Big Dawg and Samoa Job are going to main event over this because?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

NO BLOOD N GUTS

NO BLOOD N GUTS

BUT YES BLOOD N GUTS :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So, how will Reigns/Joe top that? Lesnar beating down Rollins should've closed out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

#BloodAndGuts


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Trophies said:


> I guess no Bray appearance tonight.


No Bray, Lashley, Corbin, and Strowman might as well be doing nothing. 




Shit stinks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

​


RainmakerV2 said:


> Jesus. Becky had a heavy flow this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







And I'd say that until she wins every male title to prove she's DA MAN, it'll never be enough for Becky. :serious:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe part of the club now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the hell is going on :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So one guy talking to another guy is supposed to follow the current champion making the freshly dethroned challenger bleed? Gotta follow the shooting with a popcorn fart, I see. Sophisticated product!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Borks not finished with you bitch boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Lesnar is going to administer some CPR.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Such a sophisticated show.

A wife telling her husband she'll kick him in his vagina.

A wrestler requested a match stip, only to back track when she realizes her move is way cooler than her opponents.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth looks like he raided Becky's makeup cabinet. Worst fake blood I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brock's not finished with you! :braun


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock destroying everyone, while entertaining to watch in the moment, isn't bringing in any new viewers.

They need to get away from this. It's been too long. It's doing way more harm than good


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

YESSSSS :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Another Heyman hospitalization angle. Watch this guy work a match before summerslam and win it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit someone gif Seth Rollins rolling away hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I remember this spot .... Roman...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, this is a bit overkill now tbh.

Also who the hell was AJ and The Club beating up when Roman & Joe got involved?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fall from the ambulance in the stretcher had to legit hurt Seth.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, THERE'S Roman :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they just cancelled the Reigns/Joe segment I take it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*SHIT. *


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lesnar stopping the ambulance :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Seth and Becky broke up kayfabe wise?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Hell yea baby


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Daaaaamn this beatdown is intense!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Omg poor Seth =(


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

kill heem!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice blood and guts, eh Vince?

Jokes aside, that was a hell of a beat down. Never seen Brock do an F5 on a chair. Although, it’s the 2nd time they’ve done this beat down with Brock and Seth. So there are some laws of diminishing returns here.

And shit he’s not done.

Oh and so much for that Samoan Summit. Was actually hoping they really would just team up. Oh well.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Now this is the Monday Night RAW I remember


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you Brock for beating down that chipmunk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky come save your bitch :ha


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LOVING IT

DIE SETH DIE


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lesnar should've hijacked the ambulance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar fucked Rollins up baaaaaad. Holy hell.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> So they just cancelled the Reigns/Joe segment I take it.


Im guessing Joe will come out to talk shit and Roman will recover and come get him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What if Seth can't go at Summerslam and Reigns takes his place :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

But they just came from comercial...


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP LESNARS AWESOME


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Becky Lynch's response to her real-life boyfriend Seth Rollins being stretchered away due to internal bleeding (2019, colorized):










So she can get plastered by a heavily tattooed Olive Garden waiter's finishing move on PPV, but God forbid she at least stands up to Brock for demolishing her living sex doll. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trophies said:


> What if Seth can't go at Summerslam and Reigns takes his place :lol


better match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> But they just came from comercial...


Getting the last commercial break in so they don't have to interrupt the final segment.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:brock


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

none of this is leading to lashley vs bork so :draper2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Legendary stuff from Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That fall from the ambulance in the stretcher had to legit hurt Seth.


I'll give Rolins one thing. That dude can take some bumps.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156033619795816448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156033683528093696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156033463419461633


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if Brock F5 Becky

Have Seth beat the crap out of him, The Title won't matter now


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf is this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 minute match incoming :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156033982317748233


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

What's the point of making your #1 contender for your 2nd biggest show of the year look THAT bad?

No offense from him. Taking video game like damage. Moaning and grunting like a child.

Unless they're purposefully trying to kill off his character, I don't get it


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jersey said:


> Legendary stuff from Lesnar.


Bork's still got it :boombrock


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Where the fuck is the summit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I wouldn't mind if Brock F5 Becky


Didn't realize how much I wanted to see this till I read this :maury


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

We don't do blood and guts :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth will be back next week and act like nothing happened.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Jones said:


> What's the point of making your #1 contender for your 2nd biggest show of the year look THAT bad?
> 
> No offense from him. Taking video game like damage. Moaning and grunting like a child.
> 
> Unless they're purposefully trying to kill off his character, I don't get it


It's called building sympathy man. Have you not seen a babyface get beat the fuck up before badly. Seth's groaning was shitty though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't worry, Seth! Becky's gonna fix this... in Twitter. :trolldog


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> *JOE!* (Samoa)
> *JOE!* (Roman)
> *JOE!* (Samoa)
> *JOE!* (Roman)
> ...


^


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fact that Vince allows those bumps to Seth tells me all I need to know about Vince's view of Seth as the top guy.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cory why are you bitching lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

THIS is why Lesnar is paid millions for a couple of appearances. He KICKS ASS


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn Joe talking like a real dictator niiiiice


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:eyeroll Joe fuck off with your intensity, you are a joke these days and no one can take you seriously.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Samoa Jobber


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"WWE ran over on time, so I can't even give my same ol' cool promo before the babyface squashes me!" - Joe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd piss myself


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I swear Cory would have hated the Kane and Gene Snitsky segments lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Graves makes more turns in a single Raw than Big Show has in his entire career


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bork's still got it :boombrock


:brock


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No one cares about what you have to say anymore, Sloppy Joe. Take your nasty-ass mullet and fuck off, please. :armfold


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Poochie about to take samoa jobber to school.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth/Brock segment was great. Best segment on this show in ions. Wouldn't be surprised if Seth wins after that. More stuff like that, please.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bring out Lashley and Braun and let’s make this fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Drew involved with Reigns again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo drew why is he here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I'd piss myself


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cedric? :heston

Where's the Janitor when you need him?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Get Cedric’s ass outta here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The fact that Vince allows those bumps to Seth tells me all I need to know about Vince's view of Seth as the top guy.


Now, if only Triple H would open his fucking eyes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cedric? :ha :ha :ha


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

these guys bumping for this midget isn't realistic at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Cedric :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

aaaand clusterfuck


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why they doing spots like that right now wtf is going on lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

There’s your main event for next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The fact that Vince allows those bumps to Seth tells me all I need to know about Vince's view of Seth as the top guy.


You seen some of the beatings Rock has taken?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude got up there quick as hell :wow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh shit, that spot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Making a 205 Live guy a star.

This is actually more entertaining than Seth and Kofi. For now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Cole hyping up Cedric is cringe


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

IT'S GANG WARFARE ON RAW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All of this doesn't make any fucking sense :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like all the inter winding storylines in last half of the show and good shit Cedric making his own highlight for RAW. I must saw great RAW tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is chaotic, I'm having trouble keeping up :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh shit, that spot.


Fucking mcentyre no selling it too, luls.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You seen some of the beatings Rock has taken?


Yeah, but he was a solid #2 at that point.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMOA JOB AGAIN ON HIS BACK

:maury


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is a hell of a segment for Alexander. Happy to him

So what now for Summerslam? 8 man tag? 4 Way Tag?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank Christ I missed 90% of this shit-show and only caught Brock DA GAWD and Team Smol Bean. God have mercy on your souls for enduring this faggotry, fellas.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's gonna be an 8 man tag match next week playas.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was better than I thought it would be and I'm guessing it's leading to an 8 man tag next week. Bork/Rollins should have ended the show though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a disaster of a final segment. The show should of went off the air with the ambulance beat down.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I like friends helping their friends and stable wars. 

:mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean it was a cool brawl, but what are they building to for Summerslam? They cant seriously be doing Cedric vs. Drew..


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow,I can't believe I am saying this, but I actually don't regret watching Raw tonight. Solid show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> There’s your main event for next week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They're trying to improve before Oct 2

:shane


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone still think Lacey and Corbin ain't buried? :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Anyone still think Lacey and Corbin ain't buried? :mj2


And Lashley, the man that put on MotN last PPV.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Having the Good Brothers enter this clusterfuck didn't make any sense. And Joe isn't even a Club member. It should've been The Revival instead, Shane's guys who have issues with Roman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth gets destroyed while Big Dog and friends stand tall. The Roman Empire is taking control again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wtf is this shit and why are they trying to make Cedric a thing?..


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

End of raw melee? :bjpenn

Could have had AJ out there with club and set up a Cedric/AJ match next week that could have been decent.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Fun brawl. The Lesnar and Rollins stuff still should've closed though.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Crowd ate it up though. :fact


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

At least Roman won with help and not just overcoming the odds.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

How to get to the main event:

1. Get a DUI
2. Finger your own ass


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

more brawls and chaos and gang warfare pls


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Bork/Rollins should have ended the show though.


Absolutely this. Would have been a hell of a way to end the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, but he was a solid #2 at that point.


Idk man Rikishi had him coughing up blood from Bonzai drops at Rock was top face all of 2000


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> more brawls and chaos and gang warfare pls


They wouldn't have to write dumb ass storylines and promos. :jericho2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray not appearing. Sad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156035976050778112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156036770246430728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156036926236794881


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

It went one minute over. It would be great if they brought back the overtime for big moments. 

Raw had some really good moments and was an improvement over the usual shlock. Solid show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bloc said:


> How to get to the main event:
> 
> 1. Get a DUI
> 2. Finger your own ass


Im OUT LMAO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Rey Mysterio vs Cesaro vs Sami Zayn vs Andrade vs Ricochet Gauntlet match

- Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross/Becky Lynch Moment of Bliss segment

- Revival vs Usos vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles

- O.C (with AJ Styles) celebrating together backstage

- Dolph Ziggler impersonating Shawn Michaels before the match

- Brock Lesnar destroying Seth Rollins repeatedly around the arena

- Samoa Joe + O.C ambushing Roman Reigns + Usos backstage

- Samoa Joe/Roman Reigns/Drew McIntyre/Cedric Alexander/O.C/Usos closing brawling segment + Cedric leaping off the top of the entrance stage


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Emmanuelle said:


> Bray not appearing. Sad.


He's been appearing on Smackdown lately my guess due to Finn being a Smackdown star and all


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Idk man Rikishi had him coughing up blood from Bonzai drops at Rock was top face all of 2000


I got ya. I'd just trust that over being strapped in a stretcher and letting Big Foot pull me out of the Ambulance. You can't protect anything there on that landing. Head, spine, that had to hurt.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

NyQuil said:


> At least Roman won with help and not just overcoming the odds.


He def could have overcame if necessary


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The biggest takeaway tonight is they showed the ability to make even the 3rd hour really exciting


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156037694947901440


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

"Samoa Joe came to RAW looking for a fight but Roman Reigns defended his yard" 

I thought Roman Reigns was on SmackDown and Samoa Joe was on RAW ? They don't even remember. This company sucks bro. And I keep watching it because I like wrestling and I like the wrestlers they have, but the stories they put them in and the writing just blows. 

What was the point of that whole last segment? Why did Samoa Joe team up with the Club to beat up the Usos? Is Samoa Joe in the Club now ? Is Drew McIntyre in the Club ? Why was Cedric Alexander there ? Who writes this shit ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I got ya. I'd just trust that over being strapped in a stretcher and letting Big Foot pull me out of the Ambulance. You can't protect anything there on that landing. Head, spine, that had to hurt.


Lol oh you meant protected bump wise got you. I thought you meant Seth looked weak just because he got beat the fuck up


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

At least they're toning down the Shane appearances. The guy hasn't been on Raw the past couple of weeks. Keep that up, please.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> The biggest takeaway tonight is they showed the ability to make even the 3rd hour really exciting


Did I miss something? Aside from Bork and Maria the show was gutter trash. I tuned out during a lot of it, but the comments let me know what was happening, and it was trash.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

bloc said:


> How to get to the main event:
> 
> 1. Get a DUI
> 2. Finger your own ass


:evans


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Joe/Roman feud should just be another Kevin Owens whiny promos deal.

Joe should complain that 'Roman is always on RAW taking the Samoan bad ass spot away from him. It's not fair! He's a Smackdown guy!' You know, the basic cry promo that fans today love.

Then Roman comes out and beats his ass. At least that would have reasoning.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

How in the blue fuck do you NOT end Raw with that insane beatdown by Brock to Seth?!?!? That was water cooler TV! Disturbing, gross, and uncomfortable. If they just faded Raw to black with Seth on the ground in the back, that would've been cool, and it's a hook for people to tune in next week.

Instead, we get a random brawl where 50% of the participants have no direction? Wrong call, Heyman!

But hey, overall a solid Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Lol oh you meant protected bump wise got you. I thought you meant Seth looked weak just because he got beat the fuck up


Oh lol, I was talking about Vince obviously don't see him as the guy, or he would protect him better. If he allows Seth to do dumb shit, it means he doesn't see long term money there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Did I miss something? Aside from Bork and Maria the show was gutter trash. I tuned out during a lot of it, but the comments let me know what was happening, and it was trash.


I'll just take an to each their own approach here. For me personally 

The open 24/7 stuff was fun

Maria killed it tonight

The gauntlet was a good match 

Gallows and Anderson winning the tag titles was a great choice.

I liked the Seth and Brock stuff

The ending brawl was fun as well. 

The cons was just that 2nd hour as the women's title scene doesn't interest me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156039462415208453


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh lol, I was talking about Vince obviously don't see him as the guy, or he would protect him better. If he allows Seth to do dumb shit, it means he doesn't see long term money there.


Classic misunderstanding lol. In my head Rock getting shit kicked by Rikishi and dragged by Hogan on a motorcycle then having his ambulance crashed into with a semi truck popped in my head lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Rey Mysterio vs Cesaro vs Sami Zayn vs Andrade vs Ricochet Gauntlet match
> 
> ...


Exactly. This show had some energy and unexpected moments. It was more violent and spontaneous. There was some top notch wrestling. They're going in the right direction.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I the beginning, and the end and very little in between. What I saw wasn’t bad though with the end being the Highlight I guess. Kind of sick of Drew vs Roman though. And Ricochet is awful on the mic.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Trophies said:


> What if Seth can't go at Summerslam and Reigns takes his place <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


What if Lashley or Bryan?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Classic misunderstanding lol. In my head Rock getting shit kicked by Rikishi and dragged by Hogan on a motorcycle then having his ambulance crashed into with a semi truck popped in my head lol


Yeah that stuff was great.

You even can see the differences between Strowman's beat down of Roman (never saw him do a stupid landing) and this Seth one where his bumps are unprotected.

You can do big angles like that with your top guy, but to risk harm, tells me Seth isn't the top guy.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Seth/Brock segment was great. Best segment on this show in ions. *Wouldn't be surprised if Seth wins after that.* More stuff like that, please.


Lesnar constantly falling short in matches against Rollins of all people would be so fucking stupid. Lesnar HAS TO WIN and move onto somebody else.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: 07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Have her show up without makeup and see how many cheers she gets :ciampa


People that live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156030858408579072


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bloc said:


> How to get to the main event:
> 
> 1. Get a DUI
> 2. Finger your own ass


You forgot "Making rape jokes on Twitter" :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah that stuff was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the F5 to the chair edge was brutal. Hopefully it wasn't a Vince call. If it was a Seth call hopefully that's something one of the legends pull him to the side about and remind him he doesn't have to bump that hard anymore


----------



## CaptainTurbo (Jun 17, 2016)

I'll freely admit that I enjoyed Raw a lot tonight, usually it's just on as background noise if I even bother to do that anymore but tonight it kept drawing my eyes to it constantly so much that I actually sat down and watched it and enjoyed it for the first time in.....so long I can't remember.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

troubleman1218 said:


> Lesnar constantly falling short in matches against Rollins of all people would be so fucking stupid. Lesnar HAS TO WIN and move onto somebody else.


Okay.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE AGE OF ALEXANDER HAS BEGUN.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Okay.


I would have to agree with you. This set up with taking Rollins out before Summerslam usually ends up with the guy attacked, gets his revenge and wins the said match. Old school vibe.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I would have to agree with you. This set up with taking Rollins out before Summerslam usually ends up with the guy attacked, gets his revenge and wins the said match. Old school vibe.


You're not considering one important factor.

Booking rules that apply to the roster don't apply to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah the F5 to the chair edge was brutal. Hopefully it wasn't a Vince call. If it was a Seth call hopefully that's something one of the legends pull him to the side about and remind him he doesn't have to bump that hard anymore


I enjoyed that segment. Rest of the show was meh but I've seen way worse. First RAW I've seen all the way through in a long time because I was curious to see if they improve things after the conference. 

I wasn't impressed but I expected worse. 


I agree with you about that segment. One thing I really don't like is that Brock gets to do things that other talents don't in order to make him believable as an out of control monster. They take it way too far

Cracking Orton's skull and to a lessor extent what happened tonight where examples of this. Brock is already beleiveable as a monster, a lot of things he gets to do other talents don't which is kinda strange to me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> I enjoyed that segment. Rest of the show was meh but I've seen way worse. First RAW I've seen all the way through in a long time because I was curious to see if they improve things after the conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's simply because Vince business wise infatuated with Brock. He's always go above and beyond when it comes to building Brock


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Seth's wearing lipstick :brock4


I know you don't like Seth and whatever, you be a fan of who you want, he's not particularly one of my favorites either.

You're comment however is garbage. You gonna actually tell me with a straight fucking face that a _human being_, I don't care that Seth is a well conditioned athlete, so don't even come at me with that argument. A _human being_, gets F5ed like that onto a chair multiple times and later onto the gurney while it's on its side, isn't going to cause internal damage? Gravity doesn't lie. Give me a fuckin break with that shit. You could clearly see the spots on the mat of where Seth was spitting up blood. 'Lipstick', the fuck outta here with that bullshit.

And before you accuse me of 'workin myself into a shoot' or 'being a mark', I am well aware that what happened was supposed to happen. *Blood* and all.

For someone who praises Lacey Evans for her classiness and her manners, you showed none of that tonight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I really enjoyed the show. Thought Raw Reunion was pretty damn good as far as those "legends" shows go, and was curious to see how they'd follow up this week without those big names at their disposal.

I get a kick out of the 24/7 shenanigans, so I was way on board with how the show opened. Maria's "pregnant champion" thing is intriguing. Not sure how they get around it. Seeing her rub it in to all the men just made me think of the Attitude Era, and how the stars then wouldn't take that shit. Austin would totally Stun a pregnant woman. The heavy use of Maria is making me question if she's really pregnant though- at some point, she won't be able to travel for medical reasons if she is, and what happens to the storyline then?

Mysterio, Cesaro, Andrade and Ricochet delivered some really great wrestling action in the gauntlet. Nice contrast to the silliness and it had meaningful stakes with the US Title shot on the line. Really would have liked to see AJ vs. Rey Mysterio at Summerslam, but it makes sense to see the Ricochet program through now with AJ as the full fledged heel.

Nice to see Gallows and Anderson get some momentum- and a title change on Raw! I was just talking about more title changes on weekly shows in my blog the other day, guess someone in creative is reading my shit haha.

Becky/Natalya feud is bubbling along nicely. Bonus points for the Finlay empty arena angle. And I continue to enjoy the Bliss/Cross chemistry.

Loved seeing Lesnar wreck shit like he did. Guessing Seth goes into Summerslam with taped ribs and they tell a story around that. I just hope it's not an excuse to have another Rollins vs. Lesnar 5 minute match.

That F-5 on the metal frame of the stretcher had to hurt a ton.

My only small issue with the show- why is Roman and Joe's "Samoan Summit" in the final segment over the Seth and Brock stuff. Both were fun segments, but surely in the pecking order, Roman SHOULD be below the Universal Champion and the No. 1 Contender?

Really enjoyable Raw though. A lot to like and it absolutely flew by for me.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

This Raw was just flat out awesome, A big step up from previous editions.

Brock's beatdown on Seth was sick, Every F5 looked brutal as shit at least he didn't just show up and hit one F5 then leave, Seth made it look painful as fuck, terrific selling there.

Loved how Becky got worked like a fool, As I have already said it should damn well be Alexa contending for the Raw women's title at Summerslam not Natayla, Cool AMOB to build towards their match too.

I think Dolph did a great job mocking HBK and reminded me he doesn't lack the substance when he has something good to work with.

If this kind of booking improved weekly like tonight then consider WWE main programming to be favorable to those who feel they have given up.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I know you don't like Seth and whatever, you be a fan of who you want, he's not particularly one of my favorites either.
> 
> You're comment however is garbage. You gonna actually tell me with a straight fucking face that a _human being_, I don't care that Seth is a well conditioned athlete, so don't even come at me with that argument. A _human being_, gets F5ed like that onto a chair multiple times and later onto the gurney while it's on its side, isn't going to cause internal damage? Gravity doesn't lie. Give me a fuckin break with that shit. You could clearly see the spots on the mat of where Seth was spitting up blood. 'Lipstick', the fuck outta here with that bullshit.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you, would also suggest ignore list as garbage like that isn't worth seeing post


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

So glad to see my brock tonight. seriously loved him killing seth to death.  And it made me more happy hearing some of those "1 more time" chants for F-5's.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fans cheering for their biggest Babyface getting destroyed by their biggest heel...

Yikes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So tell me, was the product.......sophisticated?!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Probably the most nonsensical episode of Raw this year.

Nothing on this show makes any sense yet people are classing it as a good show :lol

Gallows & Anderson the new Tag Champions for example, why on earth are they getting a title shot in the first place? They've done fuck all since joining forces with Styles but somehow that warrants a title shot :lol

Nonsensical fucking garbage as usual.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*07/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Ziggler set to clash on Monday’s Raw*

I didn’t watch.

Did they book Roman/Joe as a tag team?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

wow kudos to alexa for her miraculous recovery from an injury. shame on becky having to play dirty to have a chance against the goddess. she couldn't even lock in the disarmher because lexi's mat wrestling is superb.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay this week. Some decent stuff happened. We have new tag team Champions in the OC so they can match AJ Styles with some gold around their waists. Wasn't the Revival hanging out with Shane not too long ago though? That felt like ages ago and I wonder if this is the end of their push. Didnt mind the Bliss/Nikki segment and then their match with Becky respectively. Although not sure if Nikki should have lost again. Natalya coming out to attack Becky post match made sense due to the video that was shown from earlier in the day. Natalya's promo backstage was okay although it felt like she was reading cue cards. 

I have no clue where this Maria is a pregnant 24/7 Champ unless its to give her a ton of heat. I guess this means no more R-Truth/Maverick shenagians for the time being either. My favorite segment of the night had to be the Brock/Seth stuff with Seth getting beat down hard. Brock throwing Seth around like a ragdoll and the fans seemed to eat it up. I guess they wanted RAW to end on a good night hence the Roman/Usos/Alexander standing tall to end the show. I had no problem with it.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Wasn’t a bad Raw. Fast forwarded 20% rather than my usual 85%.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

chronoxiong said:


> Didnt mind the Bliss/Nikki segment and then their match with Becky respectively. Although not sure if Nikki should have lost again.


i guess they have to make becky strong before ss and also make sure nikki, the sidekick, isn't stronger in kayfabe than alexa. before extreme rules nikki was winning left and right and lexi was barely competing. tonight alexa was a real star in her match, blocking the submission repeatedly and not losing, just geting "injured"  then recovering and kicking becky's butt.

i'm so happy the greatest superstar in the company is being booked like an awesome heel and is strong & healthy again.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This was the first Raw I actually watched in months... mainly because I had nothing else better to do lol. and for the most part it was okay. Still those 3 hours though constantly remind me why I don't have time to watch these days. You really do feel those 3 hours


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

OK why hasn’t AJ helped the OC in the backstage fight or has interacted with them after all


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not a superstar, I'm an ass kicker -:brock :brock3


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Did wyatt appeared??


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I anticipate a lot of kids at schools getting kicked in the vagina today.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> I anticipate a lot of kids at schools getting kicked in the vagina today.


Kids don't watch WWE, bro.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Seth's wearing lipstick :brock4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

just_one said:


> Did wyatt appeared??


No. Show was actually decent though. Barely fit what they had on the show. Only 1-2 filler segments too. I was entertained.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And Lashley, the man that put on MotN last PPV.


Lashley got injured in the match with Braun


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jersey said:


> I'm not a superstar, I'm an ass kicker -:brock :brock3


Well damn. :lol 

I guess this means Seth wins clean at Summerslam and they're setting up a heroic comeback. They should keep him off RAW next week to sell an injury and have him show up at the PPV.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Great show last night. I love segment Bliss.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wonder how Rollins is feeling this morning. He really took a beating around the ribs and stomach last night.

I fell asleep during the "Samoan Summit", but the rest of RAW was decent. Not horrible.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

Jersey said:


> I'm not a superstar, I'm an ass kicker -:brock :brock3


damn right, that's my brock for you.  thank you for the gifs.  makes me happy.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

InexorableJourney said:


> I anticipate a lot of kids at schools getting kicked in the vagina today.


I anticipate a lot of Baby Boomers and Silent Generation people kicking each other in the vaginas, it probably looks like a Terry Funk "retirement" match. 

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They're selling the Seth injury. WWE posting that hes in the hospital and blah blah blah.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bradatar said:


> They're selling the Seth injury. WWE posting that hes in the hospital and blah blah blah.


Wait they said Hospital and not "Local Medical Facility" :wow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That gotta hurt

:heyman5

:brock

Brutal beatdown and Rollins sold it.

Makes me wonder if Rollins will be immediately winning the title back at Summerslam. But with the way Lesnar's booking works when compared with others, I don't know.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Southerner said:


> I fell asleep during the "Samoan Summit", but the rest of RAW was decent. Not horrible.


Was definitely decent. Hope they can consistently have decent to good RAW’s.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Raw last night. Looking forward to SummerSlam more and more.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can see Charlotte being part of the club soon.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Brock said:


> That gotta hurt
> 
> :heyman5
> 
> ...


He needs to lose at Summerslam, too. The beating needs to be sold fully - ie Rollins won't be 100% at Summerslam. Show him trying his best but his ribs need to be the the reason why he loses.

Then he doesn't get another opportunity until Wrestlemania. We see him starting from the bottom and getting back to the top.

That's how he should be booked.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

I actually thought it was a decent Raw. Some people just hate WWE and the product so much that they'll proclaim the show a disaster no matter what happens.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> I actually thought it was a decent Raw. Some people just hate WWE and the product so much that they'll proclaim the show a disaster no matter what happens.


I will say, I ended up Youtubing more on this week's show than I have in a good while so :bjpenn


----------

